# Has anyone ever heard of Ibogaine?



## armednblonde (Mar 13, 2013)

I've done some research and have decided to do this. I think it is what I need more than anything. I can cure my addiction to substances that I use to mask my fears (xanax, and alcohol) and get answers as to why I am so scared of people and myself. Its supposed to be the most intense Psychedelic on the planet. I'm not doing it for the high I'm doing it to cure myself. It is powerful enough to cure a heroin addiction in 2 days. It's illegal in the states because too many pharmaceutical companies would go out of business and millions of dollars and jobs would be lost. So I have to leave the country, most likely Mexico or Costa Rica. I will be able to get to the root of all my problems and walk away without a fear. If you can handle an intense 24-36 hour trip and the cost of one of these retreats I would look into it. I will keep you updated with my experience once I find the right place & make enough money. Just something to think about if you're serious about making a life change. x


----------



## skysurfer (Jul 10, 2013)

Please do post back as you continue your pursuit of Ibogaine treatment. I am on a similar quest. It wouldn't be until next year until I had the time free and the funds, but I'm leaning towards a clinic about 40 minutes south of the US border in Mexico. It's important to me that whatever facility I choose, that they have medical staff on hand and are knowledgeable about how to screen a candidate prior to taking Ibogaine.

Most of the research I have done has been focused on interrupting the addiction to drugs, not a whole lot out there on Ibogaine use for anxiety itself, with perhaps the exception of PTSD. So I'm very interested in hearing about experiences and results.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

vice did an episode on ibogaine a while back, you can find the episode online. very interesting.


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

it's now schedule I in the United States  It may cause heart problems and respiratory problems during its acute effects however this does not warrant a schedule I designation. 

I wish you luck, and I salute you in respecting this powerful substance and using it for self-improvement, not fun.

peace


----------



## charlesjohnstonibogaine (Mar 26, 2014)

I would love to hear an update on this. I used Ibogaine to overcome my heroin addiction and it did wonders. It is a Schedule I in the US but there are many treatment centers in Mexico and Canada where it is legal.

And, Schedule I means it has no medicinal value. But we all know that is ridiculous. I am not saying it should be legal for recreational use but aren't we all sick of the government telling us what is and what isn't medicinal...if it's medicinal let a doctor or a scientist make that decision.


----------



## charlesjohnstonibogaine (Mar 26, 2014)

What's with this signature not working? Whatever...


```
[URL=http://www.IbogaineUniveristy.com]Ibogaine University[/URL]
```


----------

